# killifish :) ya i got some lol



## nickyp0 (Apr 4, 2006)

well i just wanted to show all my friends a pic of one this is my big boy and he has already been bred and i have now eggs


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 1, 2007)

Sorry that nobody responded. That's a very nice looking fish you have there.


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 1, 2007)

Oh i didn't realy notice this one :roll: Nice fish where you get it?


----------

